# Does anyone know how to make hash oil with water?



## jungsheezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello, do any of you know how to make hash oil using water? If so please tell. I would not want to smoke or injest alcohol or coconut oil.


----------



## flabbyone (Jan 5, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge, you will not be able to get an oil with water. You can get bubble hash with water and ice, but not hash oil. THC is insoluble in water so it would not work as a solvent. Unless someone has come up with a way to make THC bleed into water, I don't believe it to be possible, not hash oil anyway.
The most organic way to make a good hash would be the bubble bags or before bubble bags, there was ice hash or even the rolling box with the screens in it to catch the trich's,
Good luck!


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 5, 2009)

Do you know of a way to make bubble hash without bubble bags? I would rather have that than oil. But I thought the only way is with micron bags or with tons of buckets.


----------



## flabbyone (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, but it is much harder to do and I have not had real good luck with it, although it did work and made a very high grade of marijuana if not totally clean hash. I have always ended up with some plant material in the hash where the bags make it cleaner with little or no plant material in the hash.
I am sure there is a write up on RIU somewhere on it. It is called ice hash. Basically, what you do is freeze your plant material over night. take a blender, run it on low with water, ice and your frozen plant material. Cycle it in short bursts. Once the plant material has had a few surges, the plant material floats on top and the hash trichs fall to the bottom. Let it settle in the fridge for an hour or so, remove the plant material floating on top, siphon off the water and green material, then on the bottom, you have your hash. Keep doing this until you no longer get hash on the bottom. 

Do not surge it to much on each process to avoid as much plant material as possible.

I am sure there is a write up on here somewhere. Do a search for ice hash. I may have forgotten something, but before I had Bubble bags, this is one way I made hash.

You can also buy silk screen material for cheap and make your own bags. Go by the micron sizes of the bubble mans bags and they will work. You can build them for $50 in parts plus your sewing ability. You can also buy filter bags for aquarium ponds but I have never tried either of these two methods but have read about others using them.
Good Luck!
Flabs


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, but thats blender hash. Yellow colored, bubble hash is dark and bubbles when you smoke it. But thanks for the reply


----------



## flabbyone (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok, then you have the hash made from screens in your rolling box, not exactly bubble either, but not bad. I think you want me to tell you something that can't be done. You want me to tell you that you can get hash oil by boiling it in water on the stove and then hash oil will float on top, it won't work.
I did my best to answer your question. I am not going to tell you something will work when it won't. Like I said in all my messages, Good Luck, and I really mean that.
Flabs


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2009)

why not just get some bubble bags? they pay for themselves the first time you use them.


----------



## flabbyone (Jan 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> why not just get some bubble bags? they pay for themselves the first time you use them.


 
What FDD said...I agree.

You also might want to figure out how search works. You can find a whole lot of info if you just do a search. RIU search is a little different then goggle, but just put down your tags, like water hash, ice hash, bubble hash or what ever you are searching for. Keep playing with the search and you will figure it out.
Good Luck!


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks for the input


----------



## flabbyone (Jan 5, 2009)

Really, if you want true bubble hash, bubble bags are the only way to go. You have to use a bubble hash producing strain to get true bubble too. Not just any strain will bubble when you light it which is what bubble is.

Good Luck,
Flabs


----------



## OZYGREENLAB (Jul 6, 2010)

YES M8 .... i got 2 ways ... i give you the better way n see if you preffer the easier method after... #fill one old pressure cooker (or 5ltr boiling flask) with half water and have on the boil, the outsource steam is channelled through tubing ( copper can be heated n bent to shape/or else i use glass tubing), this tube feeds into a second container ( another 5ltr boiling flask or whatever you use) which is heated too and filled with your green where the tube goes down into near bottom of container which too is heated making steam flow through your green in the container and through an outlet which is attached to a length of glass tubing packed with broken beer bottle glass (fractionating column) having a hole at top for a thermometer and another hole to let out the steam into another attached piece ( a condensor) , which is made easy by having one length of tubing fit inside another tube where the outer tube is flooded with flowing water through an inlet and outlet hole/tube and running into the sinn etc... and the condensed liquid caught ..... at around 70 celcius start to change the temperature at 5 degree increments catching the different liquid at these different temperatures that comes out.... you will end up with your oil, but temperature changes with the pressure your set up creates... ( it's also known as fractional distillation)  ... the easier way is with an old pressure cooker , but isn't as pure as this method ...


----------



## ph33ric (Jul 15, 2010)

what if you use boiling water, then simmer the water till it evaperats and u only have oil.


----------



## gobbly (Jul 15, 2010)

what other said on water based methods. Hash oil is an extract of the chemicals which break down in solvents at certain temperatures (mostly canabanoids), and then boiled down to a rather pure oil. Oily hash is just hash oil mixed back in with small amounts of carbon left over after extracting oil.


----------



## cannakis (Jul 16, 2010)

jheezy why not just make your own "rollbox" (apparently that is the name of such a device according to the flabbyone -- thank you for your wisdom) but why not make your own??? you can make a frame out of wood or pvc or somthin', then purchase a thin micro screen about 125-137 lines per inch and attach it to the frame and then get a clean mirror or glass to shake it over with, and there's your kief shaker for making hash; oh and just roll it all up in your fingers and make a ball and continue with it collecting the other dust. there are tons of videos on youtube... here is a link -- http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/content/how-make-wicked-hash cheers.


----------



## mochadog70 (Jul 16, 2010)

OZYGREENLAB said:


> YES M8 .... i got 2 ways ... i give you the better way n see if you preffer the easier method after... #fill one old pressure cooker (or 5ltr boiling flask) with half water and have on the boil, the outsource steam is channelled through tubing ( copper can be heated n bent to shape/or else i use glass tubing), this tube feeds into a second container ( another 5ltr boiling flask or whatever you use) which is heated too and filled with your green where the tube goes down into near bottom of container which too is heated making steam flow through your green in the container and through an outlet which is attached to a length of glass tubing packed with broken beer bottle glass (fractionating column) having a hole at top for a thermometer and another hole to let out the steam into another attached piece ( a condensor) , which is made easy by having one length of tubing fit inside another tube where the outer tube is flooded with flowing water through an inlet and outlet hole/tube and running into the sinn etc... and the condensed liquid caught ..... at around 70 celcius start to change the temperature at 5 degree increments catching the different liquid at these different temperatures that comes out.... you will end up with your oil, but temperature changes with the pressure your set up creates... ( it's also known as fractional distillation)  ... the easier way is with an old pressure cooker , but isn't as pure as this method ...


Do you have any pictures of this setup? This sounds legit!! I want to try it out..


----------



## msancio (Sep 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;yyrC2dpyFwg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyrC2dpyFwg[/video]


----------



## saruchan28 (Sep 16, 2010)

If you have the right equipment, then you could attempt to distill THC from the plant directly, or from a tincture. If you used water, to get high enough temperatures not to boil the water before you get the product you want, you'd need to raise the pressure significantly (to 11~12 atmospheres). This would let you reach ~185C, which is a good temperature to release THC (used by many vaporizers). No promises, this all comes from theoretical calculations, but I believe that it could work.


----------



## hd deuce (Apr 11, 2016)

jungsheezy said:


> Thanks for the reply, but thats blender hash. Yellow colored, bubble hash is dark and bubbles when you smoke it. But thanks for the reply


ur an idiot


----------



## hd deuce (Apr 11, 2016)

jungsheezy said:


> Do you know of a way to make bubble hash without bubble bags? I would rather have that than oil. But I thought the only way is with micron bags or with tons of buckets.


u moron


without bubble bags coffee filters ??

fuk just compress the fuking bud u dip ship what an nutty question


if u can't afford bubble bags or a dry sift unit 
get a faking mesh screen filter from ur kitchen and dry sift the buds then press then smoke

or heres a crazy thought do it the old fashion way roll a fukin joint and smoke it or now are u going to ask how to make a joint without papers ya its called a fuking pipe load it then smoke it 
bud is good but to much may result in ur condition 

wow  give ue kids up for adoption or cut ur nuts off before u have the chance to further the offspring line of pure stupid


----------



## hd deuce (Apr 11, 2016)

hd deuce said:


> u moron
> 
> 
> without bubble bags coffee filters ??
> ...





hash without bubble bags youtube indian charas hash

basically rub the plant between ur hands scrape off black gummy resin (hash) smoke it

how do u u tube a video without you tube write a faking letter mail it 

how do you mail it without stamps get a faking pigeon like in robin hood and get the bird to deliver it


----------



## blowingupjake (Apr 11, 2016)

hd deuce said:


> ur an idiot


Dude, what's your problem?

The only one coming off like an idiot here is.... Well I will not finish that sentance... Look at the rules for RIU, smart guy. 

If you have nothing constructive to say you should just move on. 
There is no need to insult someone for asking questions.


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 11, 2016)

blowingupjake said:


> Dude, what's your problem?
> 
> The only one coming off like an idiot here is.... Well I will not finish that sentance... Look at the rules for RIU, smart guy.
> 
> ...


Not to mention it's a 6 year old thread!


----------



## blowingupjake (Apr 11, 2016)

Hahahahahahah. I did not even notice that! 

Someone got up on the wrong side of the cot this morning!


----------



## hd deuce (Apr 11, 2016)

don't tell me you also call it the flower what happened to honesty

its a faking bud up ur ass all the complete frauds out there that are now extraction artists why not call ur self a hash grandmaster LOL

flower what a bullshit way of hiding the fact that most don't have any true ailments they just want to get fun high

heres a novel idea stop abusing the gift we were giving 
its a sin to over eat gluteney biblical term so its safe to say it can pertain to irresponsible use of the BUD weed faking green flower fagots

how many of u stoned out morons are financially successful

ya i smoke but not at the expense of my family ,financial , and moral obligations 

instead of wasting ur time in this chat room go and donate ur time u lazy fuks

6 year old thread cut im not one to be a extension of a mindless group that are most likely ignoring their kids whilst on this chat

the FLOWER lol should be used as a treat or definitely to heal

as we all know the endocannabinoid ( mis spell before any of u dip shits decide to correct me )was designed into out existence for a reason 

respect them don't make a mockery of of them with al these mindless tube videos 

people wonder why there e is a stigma against its legitimate use 

making fools of ones own self , really 

shove ur mis use over abuse retarded terms up ur lazy ass

maybe if u were successful u would respond to a 6 year old post as well

how many posts do u have that are actually in response to a legit q?? with out trying to seem and come across as some sort of expert 

really dabs butane no wonder ur half witted logic makes sense to u 

butane rotted minds 

get grip people if nature intended for use to be consuming butane it wouldn't react as a prison in the body


----------



## blowingupjake (Apr 11, 2016)

Bro. Before you start preaching to us you should know a few things:
Me: home owner. Upper management professional in HEALTH CARE. Business owner. Medical Marijuana user. Medical marijuana care giver. Oh, yeah, not even 30 yet. Same story for a lot of other members. You, yourself, perpetuated the stereotype in your own posts ...try and figure out how. 


I've got nothing more to say, I can't even really follow your ranting and disorganized post.....

Jerry said it best: "ship of fools... ship of fools, sail away from meee!"

Happily hazed,
Jake


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 11, 2016)

Ya, but do you even Internet bro?


----------



## hd deuce (Apr 11, 2016)

blowingupjake said:


> Bro. Before you start preaching to us you should know a few things:
> Me: home owner. Upper management professional in HEALTH CARE. Business owner. Medical Marijuana user. Medical marijuana care giver. Oh, yeah, not even 30 yet. Same story for a lot of other members. You, yourself, perpetuated the stereotype in your own posts ...try and figure out how.
> 
> 
> ...


ill give u that 

i ranted and yes very disorganized 

but financial success is not accumulated wealth nor is status in society

the real free people choose not to engorge themselves in materialism as i do they are truly free from societies need to own bigger and better never satisfied



financial freedom is what you do for others


n true donations from the heart are those donated in secret not that i top a list of such said peoples i do how ever try 

admitting one faults is difficult i was most obviously in the wrong rude ignorant and selfish in my rant but there was truth to the abuse and crazy perversion the kids now days are doing with this miracle of a plant which was given to us as a gift

morality is in all aspects of ones self 

honesty should be included 

so lets just be honest

im here right now cos im faking bored to lazy to go volunteer , to selfish to help out today 

not because i truly want to voice a proper representation of how we should respect the bud 
ill even settle for medicine as it is a great med but lets be real 
sometime though it is just a good time 

but fuk ,,,,flowers thats so phone is embarrassing as is my spelling and rude behaviour for that i apologize


----------



## hd deuce (Apr 11, 2016)

blowingupjake said:


> Hahahahahahah. I did not even notice that!
> 
> Someone got up on the wrong side of the cot this morning!


most definitely i did 

now i feel like the ass i behaved like


----------



## blowingupjake (Apr 11, 2016)

hd deuce said:


> the real free people choose not to engorge themselves in materialism as i do
> 
> 
> n true donations from the heart are those donated in secret not that i top a list of such said people
> ...


Despite my rather sarcastic tone and your , shall we say, communications blunder, you seem like my kind of guy. 

I agree that we owe respect to the plant that gives so much, to so many. 

A lot of people do take advantage of the power of cannabis, but the general human populous is self serving. We abuse everything. I live in the capital of recreational marijuana and believe me, it sickens me to see the greed on display within the cannabis business community. To most it is a short gain commodity, in many different ways. 

Ideals are great, but I've learned to keep mine to myself on the internet because someone, somewhere will disagree and be a dick. I hope I wasn't too mean to you. I hadn't had my daily Haze yet and didn't fully understand where you were coming from. 

Carry on brother, love the plant and every other gift you receive 

Happily hazed, 
Jake


----------



## hd deuce (Apr 11, 2016)

blowingupjake said:


> Despite my rather sarcastic tone and your , shall we say, communications blunder, you seem like my kind of guy.
> 
> I agree that we owe respect to the plant that gives so much, to so many.
> 
> ...



peace to u too

i needed a person as ur self to slap some sense into my mouth at that time

they say people u meet are people you need

glad to have met you Jake i needed to be held accountable for my inexcusable behaviour

ur kind to call it a blunder

im glad your out there doing the right thing by people regarding the true need for this gift of a plant


DEUCE


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 13, 2016)

Aw that was cute


----------



## toaster struedel (Apr 13, 2016)

There was 5 minutes of my life wasted... LOL


----------



## ky man (Apr 15, 2016)

OZYGREENLAB said:


> YES M8 .... i got 2 ways ... i give you the better way n see if you preffer the easier method after... #fill one old pressure cooker (or 5ltr boiling flask) with half water and have on the boil, the outsource steam is channelled through tubing ( copper can be heated n bent to shape/or else i use glass tubing), this tube feeds into a second container ( another 5ltr boiling flask or whatever you use) which is heated too and filled with your green where the tube goes down into near bottom of container which too is heated making steam flow through your green in the container and through an outlet which is attached to a length of glass tubing packed with broken beer bottle glass (fractionating column) having a hole at top for a thermometer and another hole to let out the steam into another attached piece ( a condensor) , which is made easy by having one length of tubing fit inside another tube where the outer tube is flooded with flowing water through an inlet and outlet hole/tube and running into the sinn etc... and the condensed liquid caught ..... at around 70 celcius start to change the temperature at 5 degree increments catching the different liquid at these different temperatures that comes out.... you will end up with your oil, but temperature changes with the pressure your set up creates... ( it's also known as fractional distillation)  ... the easier way is with an old pressure cooker , but isn't as pure as this method ...


I HAD A FRIEND THAT WAS A PROW at that 40 years ago he ran it simler in a moon shin still some how.IT looked like black oil and was pretty good back then and he shipped it in black shoe polish bottels to people every where.When he got cought he did 3 years in federal prison for that.he did 60 percent of his life in prison and was murderd 3 years ago in his froot yard.some one chopped him up in 50 pecies.that happen just a half mile from my house.He was a very good friend on mine and was a hell of a good pot grower.I grew with him when I was just a kid for several years.IT was a robbery.we knew it was going to happen but he would not lisen to us.who ever did it knew him well.But I think the people that killed him there ALL DEAD also it is called a eye for a eye around he and we all loved him.I rember the first time he was busted and they got me the next year...fuck the federal pricks..A man we trusted back then got me and him.One good thing that man will not every get no one ealse some one killed him and his no good father..true storey from the old days


----------



## Dogenzengi (Apr 20, 2016)

On the left QWISO on the right Bubble hash, you can see the dark and light patches from being heated for drying on the right.




jungsheezy said:


> Do you know of a way to make bubble hash without bubble bags? I would rather have that than oil. But I thought the only way is with micron bags or with tons of buckets.


You need--
-Frozen weed
-bag of ice.
-Find a container, I use a 1 gallon pitcher and get something to stir with like a sturdy spoon.
I have used my large stainless Stew pot but it is hard to pour off, the jars are easier to control.
((I have used my cordless drill but it splashes more than I like.))
-A 3' -4' piece of small diameter tubing, like air hose for fish tank/or air delivery tube for air stones.
-Coffee filters
- parchment paper

So put in 2 inches of ice and cover with water then I add my weed and I add another 3 inches of Ice and bring the water level up to level with the ice.

Stir the frozen buds and mash up those buds in the water and ice for 15 minutes.
You are knocking of the frozen Trichomes.

So after 15 minutes Strain the mixture to seperate the plant matter from the water.
I use multiple mason jars.

Let the water stand absolutely still for 5-6 hours.
Use more water to rinse Any loose Trichomes add this water to to a jar.

Now after the jars sit for 6 hours the Trichomes will be visible on the bottom of each jar.

Now take your tube and siphon off the water to about 2 inches from the bottom of each jar.
Then use your coffee filters to pour your jars thru.
Add a little water and rinse the jars so nothing is left.

I lay the drain filters on some foil and put it in my oven at less than 200 degrees.
Once it is only damp or almost dry gently scrape the coffee filters into an oven proof dish and continue to dry till it sticks together but has no moisture.
The Trichomes are hash.

Cut 6" squares of parchment and fold to make a packet.

Take the hash out of the hot oven dish and put it in the parchment paper.

now my finishing move is with my Iron set on 5 I apply as much body weight I can to the folded packet for 1 - 3 minutes.
Check each minute, you are looking to get a gooey but dry mass of hash.
The parchment paper gets thrown in the freezer for a few minutes and when you unfold the hash won't stick to the paper.
Now you have a thin stretchy patty of hash, I leave it in paper for storage.
Hash never last long around me.
Happy 420
Bless,
DZ


----------

